

Amazon Is Experimenting With Autonomous Flying Delivery Drones - ptwobrussell
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/01/amazon-is-experimenting-with-autonomous-flying-delivery-drones/

======
ams6110
I'm really having trouble imagining how flying drones departing a central
depot, delivering packages one at a time and then returning for the next one
is more economical than a truck full of packages on a well-planned route.

Not to mention the fun the neighborhood kids will have shooting them down.

~~~
TrevorJ
That's not the infrastructure they want to replace: it's the couriers who
deliver the ultra-high priority packages.

------
ptwobrussell
So the ultimate goal of doing something like this would be to make same
delivery normative? I wonder if there are patents filings that somehow try to
protect this "intellectual property"?

------
ptwobrussell
Nice link to the official Amazon video about this as well -
[http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8037720011](http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8037720011)

